# Favorite Fireworks? BOOM!



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

With the fourth of July coming around this Tuesday, and fireworks stands popping up everywhere with exploding goodies, what kinda fireworks are you going to get or already gotten?

What's your favorite? Oh, and everyone stay safe. 

-John N.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i like any that go up and go booooom!!! 
but my favourites are those that have mini explosions AFTER the main one..


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

ahaha i just got some...couple pack of bottle rockets...couple pack of motars...and a few missiles...=]


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

For firework shows: The ones that explode and feel like you have been kicked in the chest. Yeah, those things rock. I get that from my Grandpa.

At home (I mean North Carolina where we shoot them off): Bottle rockets are fun. Tried to string them so they would fire off, then the next, next after that, etc. Ended up running for cover!

Last year I bought a 101 shot Stinger Missle. Boy was that fun!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't buy any since I could never hope to duplicate the big displays the city has... so I just go to those. That said, I like the big ones that make that 'fizzle-crackle' noise after they boom... or the ones that boom and then send mini rockets spiralling out from them.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I like 'em ALL! Actually it's gonna be tough to top my New Years escapade. I strung 100 barrels (thats 1000 per) of black cats together, and lit them off. The night is kinda hazy, but I think it lasted for over 1-1/2 hours!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Leave it to the Texans to do everyone 10x larger then any other person would try to do.

That would have been a real sight to see.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I know it's not the same, but if you ever get a chance to view the fireworks at Waikiki over the Pacific Ocean you won't regret it. Best show I ever saw!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, didn't think about going to a fireworks show, but instead creating my own show in my backyard. But now that you guys mention it, it's not Waikki, but I do have the option of heading over to SF and seeing some fireworks there.. Hmm, decisions, decisions. 

-John N.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

gotta love the classic moon travelers!!! and Roman candles!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah I jealous.....they made fireworks illegal in city limits here...However that does NOT stop many people from having them...that said it usually sounds like a mortar and explosive testing facility the weekend of the 4th


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We just get the wimpy ones that don't go boom, but just fizzle, here in Minnesota. I guess it's better than the snap caps, but they charge a hell of a lot of money for not much of anything. 

We can go a state away and bring them back, but by the time all is said and done, it would be much more convenient to just go watch a display somewhere.

Finally getting to the question; I like the huge, colorful ones that explode in the sky. No idea what they are called, but they are pretty.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Mortars/Artillery Shells are the best for visual stuff. If only I didn't have to travel out of state to get them =\

During the day on the 4th of July, I'm actually going to be shooting guns 
Going to shoot some skeet with a 12 guage and going to do some target practice with the AK-47 and 30-06. Woohoo.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heh heh...this thread reminds me of the time when my friends almost set fire to his house. He had those little fireworks that you light then there supposed to spin around like a top but his flew over to some bush and started a small fire. 

What fun... I always wanted to shoot a real rifle...


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just want a Judas Belt, it has a 500 pcs. of explosive in just one long like belt, how this thing explode? its like a M-16 Machine gun, i saw one when i spend my new year at the Philippines. My Mother Land


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

247Plants said:


> Ah I jealous.....they made fireworks illegal in city limits here...However that does NOT stop many people from having them...that said it usually sounds like a mortar and explosive testing facility the weekend of the 4th


Should have seen it here in Toledo last night. We finally found a place to park with at least another 100 cars near us. These people had to have lit at _least_ $2000-$3000 worth of fireworks total (that's a LOT if you buy them at the right time). The great thing was, there were cops stationed no more than 2-3 football fields away. We could see them so I know they could see us.

BTW: Toledo fireworks were rather pathetic. I've seen better fireworks in towns 1/10th the size.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

NYC was beautiful last night - huge bouquets of multicolored flowers and my favorites - the golden weeping willows that sparkle at the end. It really feels like summer now...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

heidisue said:


> the golden weeping willows that sparkle at the end.


Those are really cool when executed correctly. Fire one or two off just doesn't do it. As one starts to fade out another should replace it, overlapping just slightly. That's one thing the company hired by Toledo did decently well. About 13-15 went off in a matter of a minute or two.


----------

